# Crypto tech



## Nemo2478 (19. Sep 2019)

Hallo an allen,

hat ein Ingenieur diese Art der Verschlüsselung bereits erprobt? Dies ist ein Win32-Packer, den der Spielehersteller für die Verschlüsselung verwendet hat. Es verschleiert den Code und verschlüsselt den Opcode.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## kneitzel (19. Sep 2019)

Kannst Du bitte etwas genauer sagen, was Du wissen willst und was Du meinstt?
Crypto Tech sagt erst einmal nichts groß aus. Meinst Du damit https://www.cryptotec.com/?

Und was von denen genau? Ich finde da nichts bezüglich eines Spieleherstellers.

Verschleierung von Code ist erst einmal etwas, das man oft als Obfuscator und so kennt. Aber das ist generell etwas, das man direkt ignorieren kann. Man kann Code, der lokal läuft, nicht "verschleiern". Egal was Du machst: Am Ende führt die CPU den von Dir gewünschten Code aus. Du kannst die Latte höher legen, aber wer das analysieren will, der analysiert den Code entsprechend. Und erfahrungsgemäß macht dies den Support schwerer und sorgt für Probleme bei Kunden....

Die Praxis zeigt, wie unsinnig dies alles ist - angefangen von Anwendungen wie AutoCAD (die haben extrem viel versucht incl. Hardware-Dongle) aber auch bei Spielen wird da ja extrem viel gemacht. Bei Spielen nehme ich mal Everquest als Beispiel:
Da gab es dann Tools, die den Netzwerk Traffic analysiert haben als auch Tools, die den Speicher des Spiels selbst ausgewertet haben. Spielehersteller sind da dann ja so weit, dass diese den Rechner aktiv scannen und sich alle Prozesse ansehen und so....


----------

